# My bodyfat estimate?



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Heya so I'm starting my cutting diet at next week and will follow a 5x5 training program.

I'm 21 years old

Weight:68 kg

Height:184 cm

I want to know my bodyat since using calipers is kinda tricky.

I have been reading a lot on nutrition so I'm able to construct my own diet.

I also wanted to know how long cutting should last? Would 3 month be appropriate?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I don't mean to be rude...

But WTF?

What are you planning on cutting? There's nothing on you.

If you cut for three months your going to look ill, as in The Machinist / Christian Bale ill.

Get eating.

Ribs on show and talking of cutting :lol:


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry mate but cutting? I would be bulking as if you cut you will just look anorexic


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok thank you I thought that I had like 17-20 bf %.

I guess I should bulk then.

In your opinnion what bodyfat % am I now?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

If my maths is correct, which it pribably isnt but... at 10 and a half stone what possible good reason could you have to cut? They'll be nothing to cut down to apart from bone?

I realise I may sound a cock but im just being honest, maybe have a look at recomping and eating at maintenance?

If you're set on cutting then there's no need for the time frame, just increase to maintenance when happy.

All the best.


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Basicly I shold be at maintenace for a little bit and then increase the calories by 300-500?

How much in weight increase should I aim per week?


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I am going to be brutally honest - There is no point even worrying about your body fat. You need to be eating more if you want to gain muscle. As for body fat its probably around 15% but with very little muscular development there is nothing to really base it against. You are lean but honestly forget cutting put a couple of stone on cleanly and you will notice the 5x5 training you want to do the weights will increase better and you will put some size on.

There are so many people on here who can help you nail every aspect of your diet and training so have a read get your goals and your set to go!

Calculate what you are eating now. Add 300-500 top that each day and watch as the weight goes on. When you stop gaining either add another 300-500 cals per day to carry on adding weight or choose to maintain it


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

dont cut, bulk.

by the looks of it your in a postition to start with, meaning you can bulk and loose fat at the same time since you're body will be so shocked kinda thing.

personally i'd eat everything in sight and not worry about BF untill your atleast 80-85kg then maybe do a little diet tidy up depending how you look/feel?


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you for advice and I will deffiently start to bulk.

I took an appointment with a really good personal trainer who helped me with my form since I have beenr reading a lot but that doesn't mean I know how to do the exercise correct.

I was in the gym last year and overdid my bulk which resulted in high bodyfat(20%) and I was at like 90 kg in weight.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

You need to start training hard and eat 3000 cals per day. As clean as possible. You will notice a MASSIVE difference in your body comp within 6 months. You are basically starting from scratch.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

PurpleOnes said:


> Ok thank you I thought that I had like 17-20 bf %.
> 
> I guess I should bulk then.
> 
> In your opinnion what bodyfat % am I now?


Its difficult to say as there's isn't a lot of mass on you, but its low enough that you don't need to worry about it..

If you can stick to a similar fat level as your at now but start adding some muscle you will naturally look leaner as percentage wise your fat level will be going down.

Yes working out your maintenance (use the online calculators and keep a food diary to get it as accurate as possible) then adding a few '000 cals is (IMO) the best thing you could be doing.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Probably 16-18% bf, but at the moment that figure is totally useless to you.

If you loose any weight you will end up looking ill.

Get a decent training program and diet together and look to add some lean muscle on to your frame before you even consider trying to drop any bf off


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Probably 16-18% bf, but at the moment that figure is totally useless to you.
> 
> If you loose any weight you will end up looking ill.
> 
> Get a decent training program and diet together and look to add some lean muscle on to your frame before you even consider trying to drop any bf off


^^this and good luck mate


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

So basicly the issue is not my bodyfat % but rather the muscle mass?

So I should bulk get some muscle mass and then later on worry about cutting?

I'm not taking any of this advice as negative since it is only given to help me even if it is brutally honest :thumb:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

PurpleOnes said:


> So basicly the issue is not my bodyfat % but rather the muscle mass?
> 
> So I should bulk get some muscle mass and then later on worry about cutting?
> 
> I'm not taking any of this advice as negative since it is only given to help me even if it is brutally honest :thumb:


In a nutshell, yes!


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow someone who takes the advice on board so quickly? :thumb: :beer:

What have you got planned training wise?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

PurpleOnes said:


> So basicly the issue is not my bodyfat % but rather the muscle mass?
> 
> So I should bulk get some muscle mass and then later on worry about cutting?
> 
> I'm not taking any of this advice as negative since it is only given to help me even if it is brutally honest :thumb:


Nail on head mate 

Guessing you're around 17% bodyfat just bare in mind that's only around 11kg at your weight, that's not a lot of weight, even if it seems high in % terms.

Eat well and lift heavy, if your smart with your diet you could add some decent muscle yet keep that fat around the same level, every time you add some muscle that fat/muscle ratio will swing the right way.


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Bear2012 said:


> Wow someone who takes the advice on board so quickly? :thumb: :beer:
> 
> What have you got planned training wise?


Training wise I'm going to follow 5x5 program which will look like this:

Workout A - squat, bench, row, v-bar pullups

Workout B - squat, overhead press, deadlift

I will be doing this program 3 times a week and in addition I will be adding pull ups using v-bar grip which was the advice the personal trainer gave me.

I'm going to increase weights weekly.

Last year I did a mistake as a beginner and started on a training program which was too advanced for me: 4-day bodypart split with too many exercises and sets.

I was doing many isolation exercises when in reality I should of began with 5x5 type of strength routine with mostly compound exercises.


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Looking at your muscle mass now at 68kg I seriously doubt your were 20% body fat at 90kg a year ago, cos at your height you'd have looked reasonable.
> 
> I'm your height at 95kg and around 20% and most guys that know me would describe me as a fairly big lad.


I had 1 year break due to financial situation. I found a job which keeps me really active.

I bought some dumbells and have trained with them but you cannot do really that much with dumbells.

I have been eating this whole year 5-6 meals each day with protein in every meal and eating 3 carb meals per day.

I gained mostly bodyfat from that bulk since I didn't know that much about dieting back then.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Do you Get the impression they think you should bulk op ? 

Your the other end of the scale to me !

If I could hit your current bf I would be really happy !!

You have a great frame to work with and that is all I think everyone is saying , 12 month training and eating right these guys will have you way beyond what you had planned as a goal .

Be carful of gym instructors tho, it frightens me how little they often know . The program's they set for people are wildly wrong most the time .

Bite the bullet, use the expert advice these guys on her offer , eat the best diet you can , ask some of the guys about training for size (you might be shocked at those program's )

I'd say clean diet based on growth , you're bf will be reduced very quickly and your gains will show very soon after .

Good luck with it , and remember to enjoy it !!


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Old n fat said:


> Do you Get the impression they think you should bulk op ?
> 
> Your the other end of the scale to me !
> 
> ...


The prorgram is actually from a fellow member from here.

The personal trainer knew his stuff and he has over 20 years in experience.

Trust me I asked him many questions that I knew the answer for and also asked very spesific stuff that he knew the answers for.

Thank you for your advice!

I'm excited to start bulking :thumb:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

PurpleOnes said:


> I had 1 year break due to financial situation. I found a job which keeps me really active.
> 
> I bought some dumbells and have trained with them but you cannot do really that much with dumbells.
> 
> ...


Try something like this:

Bodyweight in lbs x 1.5

150 x 1.5 = 225

So aim for:

225g pro 225g carbs 112g fat

Split this in to as many meals as you want per day.

Weigh yourself every 2 weeks and increase the macros accordingly using the above calculation

Ensure you weigh yourself in the morning after sleeping and ideally after you have been to the toilet and before eating breakfast


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Try something like this:
> 
> Bodyweight in lbs x 1.5
> 
> ...


Thank you I will try that!

I used these threads to calculate my need:http://forums.steroid.com/nutrition-resource-forum/113010-unoffical-how-bulk-thread-sample-diet.html

http://forums.steroid.com/nutrition-resource-forum/483452-tdee-total-daily-energy-expenditure.html

I will focuse on keeping my carbs around my workout and in the morning while avoiding fats post workout.

Going to get most of my fat's from my protein sources like the meats.

I will also stay away from carbs in my last meal and keep it as a protein+fat meal.

PWO shake wise I'm going to use these calculations:0.4x my own bodyweight in kg(protein) 0.8x my own bodyweight in kg(carbs)

I'm planning on first going with maintenance calories and then when weight gains stops I will add 300-500 calories to that.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I wouldn't worry to much at this stage of keeping carbs and fats totally separate.

I would consume the bulk of my carbs before and after training though on weights days


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Try something like this:
> 
> Bodyweight in lbs x 1.5
> 
> ...


Are these macros on maintenace level? Those macros are roughly 2800 calories?

I'm also going to use this website to track my calories and macros:http://www.myfitnesspal.com/


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

They are for a lean bulk mate


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Get 4000+ kcals down your next a day for 10 months then reevaluate!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Get 4000+ kcals down your next a day for 10 months then reevaluate!


So he can get fat :confused1:

Smashing high cals is just completly stup1d unless on AAS.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> So he can get fat :confused1:
> 
> Smashing high cals is just completly stup1d unless on AAS.


Well said


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

IMO I don't think you should bulk. You do have quite a bit of BF - probably 17% or more. If your goals are aesthetics as quickly as possible, I think you should recomp. Eat around maintenance calories with high protein to gain muscle and lose fat


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Wardy33 said:


> Get 4000+ kcals down your next a day for 10 months then reevaluate!


I do not want to repeat the mistake I did a year a go.

Which was too high carbs and calories which resulted in a minimum muscle gain and mostly fat gain.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi mate, I think you should use dnp


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Sams said:


> Hi mate, I think you should use dnp


Really great idea to suggest a beginner to use steroids.

Personally I'm not planning to use any AS before I'm 25 and have built a great solid base.

Planning on getting the most from natty gains before doing anything as far as AS.

Also I do not have too much information in that field to even cycle+ I need to get a better job and better my financial status before even considering any of that.

Yeah no thank you:http://www.steroid.com/DNP.php


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sams said:


> Hi mate, I think you should use dnp


Another IDIOT!!!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

PurpleOnes said:


> Really great idea to suggest a beginner to use steroids.
> 
> Personally I'm not planning to use any AS before I'm 25 and have built a great solid base.
> 
> ...


Dnp isn't a steroid..


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Sams said:


> Dnp isn't a steroid..


It might not be but still not suited for a beginners use.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> I may be wrong but squats and deadlifts so frequent in a 5x5 programme seems a bit harsh on recovery, both CNS and muscular.
> 
> Op u are doing 3 workouts a week and not 3 a and b workouts in a week meaning 6 sessions?


Program looks solid to me. Even if it means deads twice a week sometimes. Until the weights get heavy he's pretty unlikely to have recovery issues IMO


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MissMartinez said:


> I may be wrong but squats and deadlifts so frequent in a 5x5 programme seems a bit harsh on recovery, both CNS and muscular.
> 
> Op u are doing 3 workouts a week and not 3 a and b workouts in a week meaning 6 sessions?


its done as a light/heavy heavy/light , so you dont burn out maxing every lift every week .


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Fair enough point. When you reach what level of progress would you switch over to a new programme ?


When progress stalls.

High frequency of compound movements is favourable for beginners as a significant amount of the work is motor learning of the movement and developing neuromuscular efficiency.


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

Cracking advice in here. Bear and G-man have nailed it IMO.

With your starting point I'd eat maintenance for a week or so then start a lean bulk as outlined.

Good luck 

You don't need to worry about bodyfat as others have said. As you add muscle it'll drop proportionately.


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

BruceT said:


> Cracking advice in here. Bear and G-man have nailed it IMO.
> 
> With your starting point I'd eat maintenance for a week or so then start a lean bulk as outlined.
> 
> ...


Planning on doing this actually so maintenace for a little bit and then clean bulk.

I will be doing my workout 3 times a week for example: a-workout , b-workout and then again a-workout.

I'm going to start with light weights and increase them only weekly.

Also when I'm not seeing progress in weight increase I will change up the reps and set little bit.

Just trying to fix the past mistakes I did with training and dieting so it wouldn't feel so complicated.

I must admit that I was pretty stupid to think that I need to follow a cutting diet and thank you guys for kicking some reality into me:thumb:


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

ewen said:


> its done as a light/heavy heavy/light , so you dont burn out maxing every lift every week .


5x5 programs do not usually have a light day. They start off light and follow linear progression where weight is added every session until progress stalls.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tommyc2k7 said:


> 5x5 programs do not usually have a light day. They start off light and follow linear progression where weight is added every session until progress stalls.


no its a heavy squat light deadlift in the same session then its light squat heavy deadlift .

i know this because ive done it and it clearly says it on stronglifts 5x5 .


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

tommyc2k7 said:


> 5x5 programs do not usually have a light day. They start off light and follow linear progression where weight is added every session until progress stalls.


Instead of that I will add weights weekly not every workout.


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

PurpleOnes said:


> Training wise I'm going to follow 5x5 program which will look like this:
> 
> Workout A - squat, bench, row, v-bar pullups
> 
> ...


I'm still a relative beginner though a bit ahead of you I guess, and I will say that I don't see the hype about full body programs. Not to put you off in anyway as it might work for you, but splits seem to work very well for many people.

Are you training for aesthetic purposes only?


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Sway12 said:


> I'm still a relative beginner though a bit ahead of you I guess, and I will say that I don't see the hype about full body programs. Not to put you off in anyway as it might work for you, but splits seem to work very well for many people.
> 
> Are you training for aesthetic purposes only?


Well I first want to gain my lifts up and learn the proper form.

My goal would be to add mass mostly focusing on lean muscle mass.

I will have time to cut and worry about aesthetics.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

5x5 SL all the freakin way


----------

